# 2500 vs 4000



## mue (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm trying to decide between the Stradic 2500 and 4000. I fish mostly Port O Connor. I've been fishing with mostly 12lb test. Any recommendation on the reel and am I using the right size line?


----------



## sonofbuster (Sep 4, 2005)

i use a Sahara 2500 for bay and surf and it's been fine so far. good size for inshore fishing, IMO.


----------



## bb0i2 (Jun 24, 2005)

I guess it basically personal preference but i use the sonora 2500. I've been catching trout and redfish and haven't been spooled yet. It's basically depends on what species you are after just say for instance if you target bull reds or oversize drums you probably be better with the larger 4000 size


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I've got 2 Sahara 4000FB's and really like them a lot. They are my go-to reels when my baitcasting skills are not what they should be.









I may be getting a couple of 2500's later on to put on the rods for my wife to use because they are just lighter, but so far the 4000's have been perfect. Hold plenty of line and cast really well.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The 4000 size reel will hold more line than the 2500. If you are looking for a light set up with decent line capacity then go with the 2500 size.


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

I agree, my Stradic 2500's are 10 years old and still going strong. 


Bantam1 said:


> The 4000 size reel will hold more line than the 2500. If you are looking for a light set up with decent line capacity then go with the 2500 size.


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

I have a 2500 hundred series spooled with braid. The braid allows me to use the smaller lighter reel while not losing much line capacity.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

I fish with both the 2500 and the 4000 series Stradic. I use the 4000 series with braid, as raw10628 mentioned, with a fluorocarbon leader in 20lb test usually. I also fish POC, and I fish jetties quite often. If you've spent much time out there, you know the line capacity is a big deal with those brutes. I love the Stradic line of reels and I have at least one of all sizes ranging from the ultralight 1000FH to the 4000.


----------

